# Opus X Super Belicoso Cigar Review - Super Belicoso



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my all time favorites and not for the meek. It is a full bodied cigar that should not be smoked on an empty stomach. Complex and ful...

Read the full review here: Opus X Super Belicoso Cigar Review - Super Belicoso


----------

